# Beztēma >  Nepabeiktie projekti un idejas, kas nekad vel nav darbojusha

## Ingus Siliņš

Katram no mums sanaak daudz ko uzbuuveet un pabeikt... bet varbuut padaliisimies ar projektiem vai idejaam, ko esat uzbuuveejushi, bet dziivee nestraadaa, pat peec vairaakkartiigas paarbuuves... un esat atmetushi tam klamam ar roku...

----------


## Delfins

Man bija iesākts pastūzis, shēma no Radio žurnāla laikam,... uz 818/819 traņiem. Plate bija izkodināta, bet nestrādāja.. kaut arī visu salodēju pareizi   ::  
Cik sapratu, tad 818/819 traņus uzreiz izsita, jeb bija uzkarsuši uzreiz (īsti neatceros)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

man joprojam kaut kur meetaaajas impulsu baroklis dienasgaismas lampaam... visaadi nonjeemos, bet vajadziigo darba reziimu nedabuujuu... nosvilinaaju tranzistorus, ieliku jaunus... un nosvilinaaju tos arii...
vel ir dazas ieriices, kas neiit - frekvenchu paarveidotaaji, taalvadiibas relejs...

----------


## GuntisK

Man bija salikts pastūzis  no Radio žurnāla (86.gada žurnāls). Izejā kt818 un kt819 traņi+ ieeja uz K140yd8 (varbūt tā pati shēma ko Delfins lika kopā?   ::  ). Barošana +/-27v. Nēesu vēl līdz šim dzirdējis nevienu pastūzi kas šim stāvētu līdz-skaņa tīra,tīra, basi dziļi,dziļi, no fona i smakas nebija. Pret to TDA7294 ir pilnīgs m#*&^! Bet kā jau tas mēdz notikt-uz smukās plates (zīmēju ar nitrolaku   ::  ) uzkrita skrūvgriezis un viss darbs vējā. Lai arī tas projekts strādāja, zinat kāda toreiz bija "obida"!  ::  Pat speciāli izfrēzēti radiatori bija. Atmetu tam visam ar roku.
Bet tā nestrādājošu projektu bija daudz. Lielākoties paša vainas dēļ-te nepareizi celiņš uz plates uzzīmēts, vai nepareizi izprojektēts, te gadījās kādu brāķētu detaļu ielikt, kura tad aiznesa sev līdzi arī pārējās.  ::  Tāpēc vienmēr pārbaudiet detaļas pirms ielodēšanas platē. (Es pat rezistorus vairākas reizes pārbaudu lai atbilst nominālam.  ::  )

----------


## Imis

mmm.... sitaa sheema ko juus te uz tiem tranjiem slaveejat saak ieintereseet,varbut variet kkur ieposteet?

----------


## GuntisK

Ja nemaldos, tad RADIO 1986,Nr.11 bija tā shēma. Bet tas, ka 86.gada žurnāls ir točna.

----------


## Delfins

Es negribu samelot... bet shēma bija līdzīga - http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp7.php

PS: cxem.net  tur ir cita labāka shēma  - HiFi uz 818/819

----------


## GuntisK

Noup-mana ne druskas nelīdzinās tavējai Delfin. Tajā shēmā bija K140YD8 opamps, jaudas ptiprinātājs un pārējās detaļas.
Nu tas tā-jāapspriež AUDIO/VIDEO sadaļā.   ::  
Atcerējos vienu projektu par kuru pat stāstīt kaut kā nedaudz kauns.  ::  Vispār gribēju salikt..... ZX Spectrumu.  ::  Visas vajadzīgās daļas biju sagādājis, maketplati uztaisīju un sāku montēt.(ar MGTF vadiņiem protams   ::  ). Salodēju procesora moduli (Z80 un apkārtesošās mikras), paskatījos, un secināju ka prodžektu līdz galam nenovedīšu. Tā nu tagad, kaut kur dziļi,dziļi plašu kaudzē guļ mans ''megaprojekts".
P.S. Piebidīšu, ka toreiz man datora nebija, tāpēc gribējās to ātrāk iegūt.Pašam salikt savu datoru?  ::  Tagad to datoru tāpat ir vairāk kā vajag.  ::

----------


## karloslv

šobrīd ir pavisam konkrēti projekti -

1) sumo un līnijsekotājs robots
2) vēja ģeneratora jaudas kontroles un uzskaites bloks (mikroprocesors vada akumulatora uzlādi, jaudas dzēšanu slodzē un uzskaita enerģiju)
3) raķetes lidojuma kontroles bloks (ir jau taisīts, bet vajag vieglu un kompaktu)

----------


## abergs

Lai atbrīvotos no Latvijas bedraino ceļu iespaida uz skaņas kvalitāti autiņā un atbrīvotu bagāžnieku no changera
nomainīt CD atskaņotāju ar kādu MP3(vai citu) atskaņotāju ar maināmām SD vai MMC kartēm.

----------


## M_J

2 Karloslv - ja nav komercnoslēpums, vai vari mazliet detalizētāk pastāstīt par savu vēja ģeneratoru, arī es gatavojos tādu uzstādīt, šis tas no elektronikas jau ir gatavs, konkrētāk - invertors, kas var darboties dažādos režīmos: taisīt no akumulatora sprieguma 220V sinusu, turklāt, ja ir tīkls var enerģiju pumpēt tīklā un arī pretēji - no tīkla akumulatorā. Tas ir būvēts uz ATMEGA8535, caur COM portu pieslēdzams pie datora, tad uz datora ekrāna var redzēt tādas lietas kā tīkla spriegumu, akumulatora spriegumu, slodzi, iestādīt virkni parametru u.t.t.

----------


## karloslv

M_J: Skan interesanti! Par invertoru esmu domājis, taču galvenais jautājums ir jaudas elementi, resp. slēdža tranzistori un transformators. Bija doma ņemt šo daļu gatavu no kāda veca UPS, kurus tagad iestādēs var dabūt (parasti nobeidzas tikai akumulatori). Pagaidām jaudīgākais, kas nonācis manā rīcībā ir 700 W. Otrs jautājums - vai Tu ģenerē sinusoīdu ar PWM vai tikai tuvinājumu (0 / 1 / 0 / -1)? 

Par savu projektu: ejam paralēlās līnijās ar http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind.html entuziastiem. No mašīnas bremžu diskiem esam uztaisījuši pašu ģeneratoru (tā, lai ap 100 RPM būtu trīsfāzu 12 V), tagad metinām kopā asti u.c. dzelžus. Spārnus taisījām no putuplasta propellera formas, kuru apvilkām ar stiklašķiedru/epoksīdiem. Diametrs 3m. 

Kontrolieri gribu tāpēc, ka vēja ģenerators atkarībā no vēja ātruma ir pareizi elektriski jāslogo, lai tas darbotos pareizo apgriezienu diapazonā. Topoloģija ir tāda - ģeneratora neregulētajai izejai caur taisngriezi pieslēgta mainīga dzēšanas slodze (dump load), tālāk iet neregulētais DC tīkls, no kura varētu ņemt spriegumu invertoram, un baterijas kontrolieris, kurš pārveido uz 12 V un spēj dot kādus 20 A iekšā regulētā 12 V tīklā. Pagaidām domāju visu taisīt pa soļiem, pirmais solis - tikai ģenerators/taisngriezis/dump load un tās kontrolieris. Ideja man ir vienkārša - dump load jānodrošina voltampēru raksturlīkne I ~ U^2, tad ģenerators pats iegriezīsies optimālajā režīmā. Vārdu sakot, sekojam ģeneratora spriegumam un  strāvai un pieberam vēl ampērus, cik vajag. 

Elektroniski domāju to taisīt kā ~1 oma pretestību un 100 uH spoli virknē, kuru komutē ar kādu jaudas MOSFET. Tā  pretestība varētu sildīt ūdeni kaut kur netālu no ģeneratora. Labi vējainā laikā tur kilovats vai pusotra varētu izdalīties. 
Pie viena kontrolieris varētu eleganti uzskaitīt voltampērus - kopējos, dzēstos, derīgajā slodzē patērētos, uzskaitīt ģeneratora RPM (kas ir proporcionāli vēja ātrumam, ja ģenerators visu laiku optimāli slogojas). Vēlāk varētu papildināt visu funkciju klāstu ar baterijas kontroli, bet līdz tam vēl jāaug.

----------


## M_J

2 Karloslv. Izlasīju. Interesants, salīdzinoši vienkāršs un efektīvs risinājums ģeneratora darbības optimizācijai. Pilnīgi piekrītu ka labākais risinājums ģeneratora vadībai ir mikrokontroliera izmantošana. Man ir arī daži jautājumi. 
1.Tā slodzes dzēšanas pretestība ir domāta kā pagaidu variants vai kā galīgais risinājums. Ja ūdens sildīšana nav viens no paredzētajiem uzdevumiem, tad tie tomēr ir enerģijas zudumi.
2. Ko ir paredzēts barot no vēja ģeneratora? Vai tie pamatā būs 12V patērētāji, vai tā būs alternatīva/papildinājums 220V tīklam.
 Man pašam ir vēja ģenerators, atvests no krievijas, kaut ko līdzīgu var redzēt http://www.sev.ru Jauda 3kW, 24V, alumīnija spārni. Jātaisa masts ar visiem pričindāļiem, lai varētu uzstādīt.
 Par invertoru - ģenerēju sinusoīdu ar PWM no 576 punktiem. To dara tas Atmelis. Pēc tam ir draiveris HIP4082 un tilts ar IRFZ46. Paralēli katrā plecā 2 tranzistori. Tilta izejā drosele (daži vijumi uz ferīta gredzena) un 1kW toroidālais trafs. Ja noorganizē ventilatoru dzesēšanai, tad no šīs konstrukcijas var dabūt līdz 2kW. Invertora fīča, pie kā tika rūpīgi piestrādāts ir tā ka tas darbojas ne tikai kā invertors. To var pieslēgt 220V tīklam, kurā jau ir spriegums, viņš pie tā piesinhronizējas un neko nepārkomutējot, tikai mainot PWM un tranzistoru slēgšanās algoritmu  (to dara Atmelis) iespējams plūstoši mainīt enerģijas plūsmu no tīkla akumulatorā un no akumulatora tīklā.

----------


## karloslv

Visu cieņu par Tava invertora dizainu! Prieks dzirdēt, ka kāds ko tādu būvē. 

Laukos mums pagaidām nav elektrotīkla un nav arī plānots, tāpēc sinhronizācija ar ārējo tīklu un jaudas novadīšana tajā uz mums īsti neattiecas. Taču labs invertors kā tāds būtu vērtīgs papildinājums.

Par jaudas dzēšanu ir tā, ka pie noteikta vēja ātruma ģenerators ir pareizi jāslogo. Piemēram, Tev pūš 10 m/s vējš, no kura ar 3 m diametru varētu nosmelt 1,5 kW jaudu. Ja slogosi ar mazāku slodzi, tad spārni ieskriesies ātrāk. Ja neslogosi vispār, tie var ieskrieties pat divreiz ātrāk nekā optimālajā režīmā. Ja slogosi par daudz, drīz vien ģenerators apstāsies. To var saprast, ja paskatās jaudas/apgriezienu līkni (nevaru šobrīd nekur atrast uzskatāmu piemēru). 

Derīgā slodze nav neko liela pagaidām paredzēta - galvenokārt 12 V lampiņas vakarā, dežūrakumulatora uzlāde, varbūt invertors un kāds elektroinstruments. Nav pieredzes ar tādu autonomu elektrotīklu, tāpēc neprotu īsti spriest, domāju pamēģināt vispirms saskaitīt, ar kādu regularitāti un kāda jauda ir iegūstama konkrēti manos laukos. 

Diez vai vienmēr derīgā slodze atbildīs tobrīd ģenerētajai, tāpēc ir vērts to starpību izmantot puslīdz lietderīgi, pieslēdzot neregulēto ģeneratora izeju uzreiz slodzes pretestībai (ar PWM nomodulējot). Tā arī radās ideja par ūdens vai mājas sildīšanu. Protams, te ir runa tikai par vējaino laiku, no akumulatora sildīt neko netaisos  :: 

Jautājums Tev, pie kāda vēja ir tie 3 kW? Citi to jaudu rēķina pie 10 m/s, citi pie 12 m/s ātruma, varbūt ir vēl kādi varianti. Rēķinies, ka vēja jauda ir proporcionāla ātruma kubam. Manuprāt, vidējais ātrums Latvijā ir kādi 4-5 m/s (vidējais domāts tā, ka 50% laika pūš ātrāks vējš, 50% lēnāks), tā ka, manuprāt, vidējā saģenerētā jauda varētu būt vismaz 10x mazāka par nominālo.

Pagaidām redzu arī problēmu ar akumulatoriem. Visur tiek minēts, ka automašīnas startera akumulatori paredzēti tikai lielām īslaicīgām strāvām un lēnāka uzlādēšana/izlādēšana tos ātri vien piebeidz. Tomēr visi citi varianti, šķiet, stipri sit pa kabatu. Kā Tu rēķini enerģijas budžetu un kādus akumulatorus domā likt?

----------


## karloslv

Šeit ir labi paskaidrots par vēja ģeneratoru jaudas kontroles sistēmām: http://alumni.media.mit.edu/~nate/AES/W ... ory_II.pdf

----------


## marizo

Izklausās baigi nopietnie pasākumi! 
Es tomēr nevaru saprast, kādēļ tas ģenerators būtu papildus jāslogo, sildot ūdeni vai telpu? Cik esmu lasījis, tad konstanti apgriezieni ir nepieciešami tikai maiņstrāvas elektrotīklā, lai nodrošinātu 50Hz frekvenci. HES, vēja ģeneratoros u.c. šis process notiek automātiski - ja turbīna sāk griezties ātrāk, tad ģenerators tik papildus slogots un tiek samazināti apgriezieni.
Tāpat arī automašīnā - kur tur nemainīgi apgriezieni?!
Un vēl par svina-skābes akumulatoriem. Nekur neesmu redzējis, ka tie būtu paredzēti tikai ātrai uzlādei un īslaicīgai lielas jaudas slodzei. Tieši otrādi - akumulatorus pat iesaka lādēt ar 1/10 A no kapacitātes.

----------


## karloslv

Nē, konstanti apgriezieni nav nepieciešami. Vējš iegriež spārnus, un ja ar elektrisko slodzi nerada pietiekamu pretspēku, tad spārni iegriežas ātrāk, kamēr sāk sevi bremzēt. 
Vēja ģeneratorus analizē ar TSR - tip speed ratio, kas parāda, cik reizes spārna gals kustas ātrāk par vēju. Atkarībā no slodzes, ģenerators var iegriezties līdz noteiktam TSR. No aerodinamikas sanāk noteikts optimālais TSR, parasti 6-8. Ja spārni griežas ātrāk par optimālo ātrumu, tie no vēja paņem mazāku enerģiju, that's it. Ja TSR nokrītas zem ~6, tad spārni jau sāk aerodinamiski buksēt (stall). Protams, ja nav mērķis vienmēr paņemt maksimumu no vēja, tad ģeneratoru var vienkārši slogot ar to, kas tajā brīdī vajadzīgs, ģenerators pats tad atradīs savus apgriezienus un nekas traks nenotiks. 
Mašīnā ir pavisam cits stāsts. Mašīnas ģenerators ir ar ierosmes tinumu, kurā var eleganti mainīt strāvu, līdz ar to uzreiz regulējot izejas spriegumu. To arī dara mašīnas sprieguma regulators. Es savukārt izmantoju pastāvīgo magnētu ģeneratoru, un tam neko mainīt nevar, izejas spriegums ir proporcionāls apgriezieniem. Diezgan neparocīgi, jo ja vēlies sākt lādēt savu 12V bateriju pie 3-4 m/s vēja, tad pie >12 m/s spriegums uzkāps jau virs 50V. Toties plusi ir daudz vienkāršāka konstrukcija - nekur nav slotiņu un slīdkontaktu, tādu ģeneratoru mierīgi pats ar rokām vari uztaisīt. 
Par skābes akumulatoriem palasi kaut vai šeit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_battery. Cik saprotu, auto aķus taisa ar daudzām plānām/porainām plāksnēm, kuras pie lēnas izlādes ļoti ātri neatgriezeniski sulfatējas. Uzlāde ir pavisam cits process, to nevajag jaukt.

----------


## karloslv

Cik saprotu no lasītā (nav man pieredzes ar aķiem), ne gluži strāvas lielumā ir sāls. Startera tipa aķus var izlādēt līdz 75% līmenim, un tad sāksies neatgriezeniski bojājumi. Tas nozīmē, ka no 100 Ah aķa var izmantot tikai 25 Ah. 
Turpretī deep-cycle var izlādēt līdz 50% un nedaudz zemāk, ja ļoti vajag. 
Ceru, ka kāds zinošāks apskaidros.

----------


## Mairis

> 2 Karloslv - ja nav komercnoslēpums, vai vari mazliet detalizētāk pastāstīt par savu vēja ģeneratoru, arī es gatavojos tādu uzstādīt, šis tas no elektronikas jau ir gatavs, konkrētāk - invertors, kas var darboties dažādos režīmos: taisīt no akumulatora sprieguma 220V sinusu, turklāt, ja ir tīkls var enerģiju pumpēt tīklā un arī pretēji - no tīkla akumulatorā. Tas ir būvēts uz ATMEGA8535, caur COM portu pieslēdzams pie datora, tad uz datora ekrāna var redzēt tādas lietas kā tīkla spriegumu, akumulatora spriegumu, slodzi, iestādīt virkni parametru u.t.t.


 karoče tas pats kas UPS'is!

----------


## karloslv

Ar lielu atšķirību, ka UPSis nepumpē elektrību atpakaļ elektrotīklā un nelādē akumulatoru no līdzstrāvas tīkla. Turklāt sinusoīdu ražo tikai ļoti dārgā gala upši.

----------


## Mairis

> Ar lielu atšķirību, ka UPSis nepumpē elektrību atpakaļ elektrotīklā un nelādē akumulatoru no līdzstrāvas tīkla. Turklāt sinusoīdu ražo tikai ļoti dārgā gala upši.


 elektrību atpakaļ viņš tiešām nepumpē, bet aķi lādē gan!

----------


## GuntisK

> Ar lielu atšķirību, ka UPSis nepumpē elektrību atpakaļ elektrotīklā un nelādē akumulatoru no līdzstrāvas tīkla. Turklāt sinusoīdu ražo tikai ļoti dārgā gala upši.


 A kāda jēga kačāt elektrību atpakaļ elektrotīklā? Un vēl-impulsu barokļiem ir pilnīgi pofig vai tu ieejā dod sinusu, vai meandru-trafiem gan nav...

----------


## M_J

Jēga kačāt elektrību tīklā ir, ja ir kaut vai vēja ģenerators, kas lādē akumulatoru. Pie neliela vēja tīklā iepumpētā enerģija nosegs daļu no mājās patērētā, pie lielāka - visu un vēl pāri paliks, tad kāpēc to nepumpēt tīklā? Pašreiz tas vairāk intereses pēc, arī elektrības skaitītājs man ir tāds, kas skaita tikai uz priekšu, nav kā vecie ar ripu, kas griezās abos virzienos. Starp citu tādu veco elektrības skaitītāju izmantoju lai uzskatāmi pārliecinātos, ka elektrības pumpēšana tiešām notiek abos virzienos. Tas upsis man ir domāts, lai varētu ar elektrību apgādāt visu māju nevis tikai izredzētas ierīces ar impulsu barokļiem. Tas pats ledusskapis par meandru diez ko priecīgs nebūs.
2 Karloslv. To ģeneratoru es vēl neesmu pat izsaiņojis, varu tikai pateikt, ka propellera lāpstas garums ir kaut kur nedaudz virs 2m. Vilciena kupejā dabūju iekšā ar grūtībām - pa diagonāli. Vēl bažījos, ko par to domās muita un robežsargi, bet tiem tas bija pie vienas vietas. Es viņu nepirku, dabūju barterā. Teica, ka jauda 3kW, bet pie kādiem nosacījumiem - būs jāpainteresējas. Es gan uzskatu - vislabāk to varēs noteikt eksperimentāli, kad tā bandūra būs uzstādīta.

----------


## karloslv

Betss (Betz) ir autors slavenajam secinājumam, ka vairāk par 16/27 (59%) no vēja kinētiskās enerģijas ar turbīnu atgūt nevar. Pie R=2m laukums S=12,5 m2, teorētiski maksimālā izgūstamā jauda ir ~4,5 kW pie vēja ātruma 10 m/s. Reālie skaitļi turbīnām ir ap 30-40%, tāpēc reālā jauda būs ap 2,5-3 kW. Izskatās pēc Tava gadījuma. Protams, visu parādīs reālie izmēģinājumi.
Nav slikts variants, barterā dabūt tādu verķi  ::  Mūsējais ir līdz šim izmaksājis ap 200 Ls, taču vēl ir jātaisa tornis un visa elektronika. 
Kā Tu domā taisīt torni? Mēs apsvērām dažādus variantus, pagaidām izskatās, ka jāmetina no caurulēm viena gara caurule, kas jāatsien galā un pa vidu ar 4 atsaitēm pret zemi. Gribētos pacelt to verķi 10-15 m augstumā.
Pastāsti arī par akumulatoriem!

----------


## M_J

Par mastu maskavieši man diezgan smalki izstāstīja, kā tās lietas viņi dara paši. Pie viņiem ir dabūjamas tērauda kanalizācijas (bet varbūt ūdensvada) caurules, 3m garas, ar flančiem galos, tā ka tās ir ērti saskrūvējamas.(jāpameklē, gan jau arī pie mums kaut kur ir). No 3 tādām sanāk 9m augsts tornis. Iebetonē nopietnus pamatus mastam un 4 atsaitēm, masta pamatnē uztaisa mehānismu, lai mastu varētu ērti pacelt un nolaist ar vinču un vēl visādas nianses. Visu neatceros, kad lieta nonāks tik tālu, man nav problēmu jebkurā brīdī sazināties un noskaidrot detaļas. Par akumulatoriem - auto akumulatori tie noteikti nav, bet svina/skābes gan. Divi man zem galda stāv, tos es izmantoju eksperimentos, nekādu pazīšanas zīmju uz viņiem nav. Tie ir speciāli domāti šādām vajadzībām, viņi arī stāstīja kas tos taisa, kur viņi tos ņem, bet jāsaka - atkal palaidu gar ausīm ar domu: kad vajadzēs - noskaidrošu. Vēja ģeneratoru es dabūju barterī par to, ka piedalījos jau minētā invertora izstrādē. Pirms tam viņi visu to lietu komlektēja ar upsiem, ko viņi taisīja pēc kādas amerikāņu shēmas, bet tie upsi nedarīja īsti to, kas viņiem vajadzīgs un tā pamazām nonācām pie iepriekš aprakstītās shēmas. Visā tajā sistēmā ir jau veiksmīgi mēģināts iesaistīt saules baterijas un benzīna ģeneratoru, bet pagaidām tomēr katrs elements ir vairāk katrs par sevi, tas viss reiz jāmēģina sasaistīt kopā, lai darbotos saskaņoti. Viņi pagaidām to mēģina realizēt bez mikrokontrolieriem. Tajā grupā ir vairāki elektoniķi, bet mikrokontrolierus neviens tiem neprogrammē, bet bez tā jau beigās neiztiks. Tāpēc ar lielu prieku uztveru, ka kāds kaut ko dara arī Latvijā. Varbūt ir vērts apvienot spēkus.

----------


## karloslv

Drīzāk ūdensvada caurules, collīgās vai pusotras collas. Mēs arī par tām domājām, jo tās ir 3m garas, ērti aizvedamas ar mašīnu, saskrūvējamas, visur viegli nopērkamas. Gribētos tomēr 12m. Par torņiem un stiprinājumiem Tavas domas iet paralēlās sliedēs ar tiem pašiem amīšu entuziastiem: http://otherpower.com/towers.html

Akumulatori droši vien tad Tev ir kaut kādi UPS-veidīgie, es pats te domāju, varbūt paņemt kādus 10 šādus: http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=100-079. Sanāks 800 Wh, no kurām izmantot varēs 400. Tātad 4 stundas 100 W apgaismojumam, sākumā pietiks  ::  Nezinu tikai, cik ilgi tādi bezvārda aķi turēs paralēlā slēgumā, nenobeidzot viens otru. Taču šķiet pietiekami lēti, lai pamēģinātu. Vispiemērotākie varētu būt autokāru aķi, jo tie varētu būt diezgan ietilpīgi, un gan jau, ka var uziet labu piegādātāju. Niša gan specifiska, tāpēc informācijas maz. 

Noteikti ir vērts sazināties un parunāt nopietnāk. Mani var atrast karlis.goba @ gmail.com.

----------


## Delfins

nav ta ka jauns topiks jātaisa?

----------


## Epis

Jā taisat labāk jaunu topiku par DIY vējģenerātoru-  :: , 
tēma ir ļoti intresanta un noderīga, jo nāktonē  elektrība paliks, viennozīmīgi, dārgāka (līdz uzbūvēs jauno ignalīnas ātomeni)
un tās visas elektronikas kas ir tam vējģenerātoram var arī izmantot priekš kādas mazas upes dzirnavām un citām ierīcēm kas ģenerē  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ja grib regulēt to slodzi, ko noņem no vēja ģeneratora, var pamēģinat ar variatoru. Jo lielāka slodze - jo mazāks parnesums un oirādi - mehāniski- elektriska shēmina. Var likt automatisko ātrumkārbu.  Maziem veja aātrumiem ir vērts padomat par vertikālas ass generatoriem
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

kad pirmo reizi saliku jūtīgo ieeju mikrofonam uz 2mV, sāku likt ar citiem tranzistoriem un kompaktāk un sagrībējās vēl jūtigāku un kadi 10 varianti vienkarsi nestrādaja  citi ierosmes, citi montāžas kļūdu dēļ
tad viens 2 trafu metināmais tika 4 reizes partaisits, kādi 5 pastiprimātaji ir taisiti, bet nav strādajuši, pāris metāla meklētaju uz mikrenēm pēc žurnālu shēmam, vairākas shēmas ar lauktranzistoriem - laikam būšu ar statisko sabojājis -  nu vispar daudz  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ē-par to metināmo varētu sīkāk. Foto, shēma...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

3 faazes
1trafs starp 0 un 1
otrs starp 2 un 3 faazi
katram trafam savs taisngriezis, plusi kopaa, miinusi kopaa
regulee ar pretestiibu vai  pirmaa trafa tiristoru primaarajaa kjeedee

----------


## Raimonds1

un vispar , ja grib enerģiju uzkrāt, jāpadomā par saspiestu gaisu
ir vāģi, kas brauc ar saspiestu gaisu
ir visādi aparāti, kas darbojas ar saspiestu gaisu - flekši, urbji, slīpmasīnas, arī ģeneratoru nebūtu problēmas

----------


## parols

kadreiz meginu uzmeisatrot sat uztvereju (astrai-pal/analogais/FTA/11GHz)
darbiba triviala ....
divi detektori(viens detektē pozitīvi,otrs-negatīvi) detektē SHF un izmantojot UHF modulatoru paraida televizoram jau pazistamā frekvencē.....

tā arī mŗtājas kaut kur nepabeigts vaurāku iemeslu dēl:grūti tādu svārstību kontūru uzmeistarot,un nemāku uztaisit konturu,kuru vari noskanot nospiezot kadu pogu(piem tv pults...) ; un tad vel gribētos lai taa iekarta atceraas kanālu frekvences......

----------


## Epis

Kas bīj tajā raidījumā nupat šodien " LTV portretu izlase" kas to vējģenerātoru tur ar traktoru uzstādīja, žēl ka tornis salūza, cerams ka nākošajā mēģinājumā izdosies uzstādīt un tad ieliekat vidaku lai var redzēt kā spārni griežās  ::  un cik tad saģenerē

man liekās ka tas ir karloslv jo cita šai forumā nav kas būtu kautko teicis par raķešu būvi un vējģenerātoriem.

Vaidzēja to torni pirms karināt gēnerātoru pārbaudīt ar kādu atvaru 2x smagāku kā gēnerātors un mēģināt uzstādīt, tad protams torinis salūztu un varētu viņu labot, bet tā sanāca ka sanāca torinis salūza un saskādēja visu ģenerātoru  ::

----------


## karloslv

Epi, tas tiešām esmu es. Masts patiesībā izturēja - bijām to pacēluši pirms tam (raidījumā arī taču bija kadrs, kur masts stāv vertikāli). Kļūda bija atsaišu sistēmā - vajadzēja tomēr drošības rezervi. Celšana sanāca nepateicīgi asā leņķī, un troses garums bija par mazu, tāpēc piestiķējām klāt. Tur arī problēma - trose izslīdēja stiprinājumu vietā, un nebija nekāda rezerves mehānisma, tāpēc viss nokrita zemē. Tad arī masts salūza, nu tādam triecienam tas nebija paredzēts. Ar šādu risku rēķinājāmies. Spārni nebija tie foršākie, tomēr darbs bija ieguldīts, par to gan žēl. Tagad zinu, kā uztaisīt labākas lāpstiņas, taču kur izraut laiku, tāds ir jautājums.

Pirms tam ģenerators stāvēja uz zemes testa stendā, un vējā spuldzīti varēja dedzināt. Tā kā līdz šim adekvātu elektroniku neesmu uztaisījis, tad neko daudz nomērīt neizdevās. 

Kā jau teicu - netaisām to ģeneratoru reālai izmantošanai. Elektrību lētāk un bez čakara var dabūt no Latvenergo. Taču pieredze krājas  ::

----------


## Epis

> Masts patiesībā izturēja - bijām to pacēluši pirms tam (raidījumā arī taču bija kadrs, kur masts stāv vertikāli)


 to kadru es redzēju ka tas masts stāvēja, 

varbūt lai intresantāk pamēģini tos spārnus no kompozīta uztaisīt, paņem parasto stiklšķiedru, kautkādu lētos epoksīdus un izgreb spārnus kautkādā putaplasta vai celtniecisko putu formā un apvelc ar kompozītu un lieta darīta, ieguvums mazāka masa lielāks stiprums nekā koka spārniem un darba arī mazāk domāju ka no koka tēst tos spārnus ir pagrūts darbs salīdzinot ar putaplastu, vai citu mīkstu matreālu. + vari veidot radikālākas formas.

vienīgi nezinu vai latvijā normāli epoksīdi ir dabūnami  ::  (es ka intresējos par CNC polimērBetona vai arī epoksīd+ dažāda izmēra smilšumaisījuma taisīšanu (iekārtas pamatam) nekādus labos epoksīdus atrast nevarēju, ir kautkādi kurus izmanto industriālo grīdu liešanai (spīdīgās cietās grīdas) varbūt ka testam ar tādu pietikt varētu. bet  vai ir nopērkami tādi īstie priekš audumu matreāliem (karbons, kevlārs, stilkšķiedra) to es nezinu (nēsu pats atradis, ja kāds zin dodat ziņu arī man  ::

----------


## karloslv

Epi, raidījumā tas bija izgriezts, bet lāpstiņas tieši tā arī es taisīju, no stiklašķiedras, epoksīdiem un putuplasta. Manuprāt šeit arī to es kaut kad esmu pieminējis. 
Toreiz putuplastu izgriezu diezgan neprecīzi, detaļas stiķējot kopā, spārna forma deformējās, tāpat aplīmēšana notika, vienkārši klājot kārtu pēc kārtas virsū - veidojās daudz gaisa burbuļu. Tomēr izturība bija laba, un spārni bija viegli. Tagad ir skaidrs, ka noteikti jālīmē ar vakuumu un spārna detaļas arī jāpozicionē savādāk. Lāpstiņām pat pusgrāda kļūda leņķī ir ievērojama.
Kādi tur "īstie" epoksīdi - aizej uz Latgalīti, Latvijas Ķīmiju vai Antikoru Salaspilī un paņem pašus parastākos.

----------


## Mosfet

Karloslv- ja nav noslēpums vai vari pastāstīt par pašgatavoto ģēneratoru. Cik saprotu tas ir zemapgriezienu un ierosmē izmanto patstāvīgos magnētus.

----------


## karloslv

Nav, nav noslēpums. Tieši tā ir, kā Tu saki, tas strādā ar zemiem apgriezieniem un ierosmi rada neodīma magnēti. Lielākā problēma tādam dizainam - sprieguma atkarība no apgriezieniem. Apgriezieni savukārt vēja ģeneratoram atkarīgi gan no ģeneratora noslodzes, gan no vēja ātruma. Rezultātā - vai nu jātaisa viltīga elektroniska kontroles sistēma, kas māk slogot ģeneratoru, un prot pārveidot to visu stabilā spriegumā (ieejas spriegums tad varbūt mainās 2-3 reizes, kas ir diezgan skarbs nosacījums sprieguma pārveidotājam), vai nu jādara kā amerikāņu entuziasti - vienkārši caur diodi un pretestību lādē svina aķi, un pofig par gaisā iztērēto elektrību, tā tāpat ir par velti nākusi  :: 

Principā vadījos pēc šo kungu pieredzes: http://www.otherpower.com/learningcurve.html. Man ļoti iepatikās elegantā ideja izmantot automašīnas bremžu diskus un riteņa piekari ar visu gultni. Viss pārējais ir paštaisīts - stators, lāpstiņas, masts. 

Sāku apsvērt vēl vienu variantu - kā būtu, ja izmantotu asinhrono motoru, ar 3-fāzu PWM tiltu radot tam rotējošu spriegumu un pareizo fāzu nobīdi, lai tas varētu ģenerēt. 

Varbūt to pašu 3-fāzu PWM tiltu var arī izmantot kā buck (varbūt pat boost?) pārveidotāju, lai pastāvīgās ierosmes mainīgo spriegumu pārveidotu kaut kādā konstantā.

Vēl bija tā, ka tomēr pārrēķinājos ar vijumu skaitu, un spriegums iznāca pašvaks - pie kādiem 200 rpm spriegums bija ap 10V. Pie tik zema sprieguma ir ievērojamas strāvas. Labāk tad tīt smalku vadu un orientēties uz >100V, tad tālāk pārveidot uz 310V DC, tad tālāk sinusoīdā.

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies par par info. Bet ar to sprieguma izmaņam 3 reize tā nav problēma .  par to varam padiskutēt atsevišķi Pašlaik moku  impulsa barokli kam ieejas spriegums mainās 12 reizes. (24 -380 AC) un vēl jāiekļaujas stulbajās eiropas normās . Nezinu par to asinhroniķi, ir te cilvēki mēgīnājuši bet nekas nav iznācis.
Vai neesi domājis izmantot par ģeneratoru motoru no tiešās piedziņas veļas mašīnām. Nācās izstrādāt vadības bloku tāpēc zinu kā tas labi darbojas kā ģēnerators.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Velviena ideja, kas pēc salikšanas štruntīgi strādā, vai vispār neīt... kādu laiciņu atpakaļ sameistaroju jaunu VLF uztvērēju uz TL 072 mikrenes... tā kā ieeja ar FET, tad antanai nevajag faktiski ieejas lauktranzistoru - antena pa tiešo pie op ampa... abi opampi slēgti kaskādē viens aiz otra... un aptverti katrs ar 5khz zemo frekveņču filtra kapacitātēm un pretestībām... starp opampiem 50Hz sprostfiltrs... teorētiski vajadzētu iet, bet praktiski neīt... aizdambējas dinamiskais diapazons... čakst un svilpo no pašierosmes... ideju par tiešo savienojumu aizguvu no neta... DC režīmi normāli... bet neīt... ( doma: maziņš kabatas formāta VLF uztvērējs )... jābūvē uz lauktranzistoru un bipolārajiem, tad varbūt ies....

----------


## Raimonds1

Darbinot dīzeli ar biodegvielu, jāzin, ka taukskabju etil vai metilesteris ir sķīdinātājs, tāpēc, lai nebūtu jādomā par visu to, ko bākā un blīvēs un trubās izdarīs tas sķīdinātājs, darbina ar parastu cepamo eļļu, tikai to uzsildot.
Standarta konstrukcija parasti ir tāda - maza parastā dīzeļdegvielas baciņa, ar kuru uzsilda motoru. Tad tiek uzsildīta rapša eļla baka, caut kuru iet motora dzeses sistēmai pieslēgta caurule, caur kuru cirkulē motora sasildītais tosols. Kad eļla sasilusi līdz 90 graidem, soferis parsledz degvielas sūkni uz rapsa eļlas baku un viss notiek, uzsildītu eļļu var iesmidzinat un braukt. Pirms motora slāpēšanas, atkal pārslēdz uz fosilo dīzeli, lai degvielas vados būtu nevis rapša eļla, bet gan fosilais dizelis.

tad nu padomaju par caurteces sildītāju. tātad, ja mašīna patērē 9litri degvielass stundā, tad sekundē vajag uzsildīt 9000/36000= 0.25ml eļlas līdz 90 grādiem, kas nevarētu būt liela problēma ar pāris mosfetiem, termistoru un sildītāja spirāli.

----------


## Mosfet

No kurienes tur etil un metil taukskābju esteri un cik daudz?
Ja grib būvēt sildītāju tad nevienmēr vajag silditāja spirāli, pats mosfets ir sildītāja lomā un diodē ir temperatūrās devējs.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.amberfuels.lv/lat/?id=10
http://www.homebiodieselkits.com/homeprocessors.html

eļla + spirts = biodegviela+glicerīns
biodegviela ir taukskābju etil vai metilesteris

Bet var dedzinat cepamo eļlu, bet tā jāsilda
Tad jau mosefetam jāizrēķina, kadai jābū jaudai, lai pāris mililitru sekundē tas uzsildītu lidz 90 grādiem/

----------


## LED

Tur jau jadoma kaut kads caurteces silditajs! Lai uzsiltu visa aka, bus jagaida ilgi! Piemeram motoreļļa ziemas laika lidz tarba temperaturai uzsilst tikai pēc kadiem nobrauktiem 20km. Un cik galu gala maksa augu eļļa? (svaiga nevis izlietotā)

SIA «Iecavnieks» nodarbojas ar shada veida parbuvi
http://www.iecavnieks.lv/?p=3942&pp=4120&lang=992

http://funkaholik.tripod.com/id6.html

----------


## Raimonds1

ir ir, esmu pat redzējis to iekārtu smagajiem auto

bet ir atšķiriba, vai sildi visu bāku, vai aktuāli nepieciešamos 15 mililitrus minūtē
nu un pašizmaksa laikam jau  atmaksājas, ja liek tās iekārtas

----------


## LED

Liekas jau baigaa kraameeshanaas likt taadu hlamu, bet ja tā padomaa, tad precīzi tas pats, kas ar gazes iekartu - balons/baka, reduktors ar apsildi/silditajs, shlaucinas, varsti, filtrs. Jadarbina un jauzsilda uz degvielas ta pat, ka gazes iekarta!

----------


## Raimonds1

manuprāt mazāka, neka metināt bakā iekšā cauruli, slēgt klāt trubas, vilkt uz radiatoru, tad atkal atpakaļ uz bāku, ierīkot slēdzi, kas pārslēdz degvielas, taisīt sistēmu, kas mēra, vai temperatūra jau ir 90,  otru bāciņu fosilajai dizeļdegvielai utt.
Un var jau tam silditājam izlaist trubu cauri, kas sildīs, kad motors būs iesilis.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

tiesaam interesanti....
so te jau vareetu pats uzmeistarot  ::  taa jua nekaa nopietna tur nav.
neesmu tik veiklaos pieversis uzmeniibu cik makasaa litrs letakaas cepamaas ellas....
bet idealii butu nemt no kafeinicam lietotu un majaas ieriikot piem mucu ar vairaku kartu filtru. piem sakumaa caur sietu tad, smalkaaku sietu tad kadu ellas filtru un buutu tiira ella  :: 
tiesaam domaju ka ir verts par to padomaat gan pasama sanaaks ietaupiit gan dabai labaak

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā arī dara ar to cepameļļu. Un vispar jau tie biodegveilas projekti domāti zemniekiem  ::   kas reizi pa 4 gadiem viena vieta var audzēt rapsi un dabūt tonnu eļļas no hektāra

te vēl info
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0
http://www.mamma.com/Mamma?newsearch=ac ... iesel+Fuel

http://www.mamma.com/Mamma?newsearch=ac ... eggie+Fuel
http://www.diesel-therm.com/

----------


## LED

Tikai no restoraniem visas eļļas jau noteikti kads savaac! Buus pasham jaatver restorans, lai tiktu pie eļļas  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vajadzetu kādu eļļu ar 2 amperu 12 voltu stiepli pasildīt, cik minūtēs 200ml lidz 90 gradiem var dabūt.

----------


## karloslv

Raimonds, varbūt vajag padraudzēties ar fiziku?

Q = I^2 * R * t

Q = m * c * (T2 - T1)

Īpatnējo siltumietilpību (specific heat capacity) meklēt gūglī.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu nez kur ņemsim katrai veikala, atjauktajai, cipsu pārceptajai eļlai precīzos ciparus.

Pie tam tas bija domats ka iespējams rosinājums darboties un pētīt.

----------


## karloslv

Baigi tev tie čipsi ietekmēs siltumietilpību? Par kārtu? Laboratorijas darbiem vidusskolā varbūt der, bet kam velti laiku tērēt, pārliecinoties, ka tas, kas bija zināms pirms divsimt gadiem, vēl joprojām strādā?

----------


## Raimonds1

labi, sarēķinam ja 0,25 mililitrus sekundē no 0 grādiem līdz 90

ja pieņem, ka zudumu nav

 ::  un vispār, kāpēc zemnieki jau negāž šo topiku rinķī - dodiet, dodiet man, gribu braukt  :: 
Efi ar varētu piedalīties.

ir vēl viena šaize - tā uzkarsētā eļļa, saskaroties ar aukstu metālu tak dzisīs, ta kā vajadzēs lidz 150 sildīt     ::

----------


## karloslv

> Paldies par par info. Bet ar to sprieguma izmaņam 3 reize tā nav problēma .  par to varam padiskutēt atsevišķi Pašlaik moku  impulsa barokli kam ieejas spriegums mainās 12 reizes. (24 -380 AC) un vēl jāiekļaujas stulbajās eiropas normās . Nezinu par to asinhroniķi, ir te cilvēki mēgīnājuši bet nekas nav iznācis.
> Vai neesi domājis izmantot par ģeneratoru motoru no tiešās piedziņas veļas mašīnām. Nācās izstrādāt vadības bloku tāpēc zinu kā tas labi darbojas kā ģēnerators.


 Mosfet, klau, vai vari sīkāk pastāstīt par asihnronā ģeneratora idejas fiasko? Kādēļ tieši Tavuprāt neizdevās? Mana ideja bija sekot mehāniskajam leņķim un ātrumam, rēķināt, kāds slip šobrīd nepieciešams, un no tā izejot, vadīt 3-fāzu PWM tiltu, kurš pieslēgts tālāk kondensatoram vai baterijai. Principā te ir kaut kas līdzīgs: http://www.elkraft.ntnu.no/eno/Papers20 ... -marta.pdf, internetā var pēc gudriem keywords sameklēt vēl šo to. 

Par tiešo piedziņu ir interesanta ideja, taču galīgi neesmu iepazinies ar to. Tur ir daudzpolu pastāvīgā magnēta dzinējs kā cietajos/floppy diskos?

----------


## Mosfet

Par asinhrono motora pārveidi ģeneratorā pats neesmu mēģinājis bet uzprasīšu cilvēkiem kas to ekspermentēja. 
Tiesšās piedzinās motors ir BLDL tipa tam ir 24 vai 48 ( uz mirkli esmu piemirsisun pieraksti nav uz vietas)spolītes statorā,  kuras var slēgt trīstūrī vai zvaigznē un stators satur 3 reizes mazāk 'patstāvīgo  magnētu. bija nepieciešams uztaisīt draivu un vadību , galvenā priekšrocība liels diapazons ātrumam no 1-1200 apgr min, pie kaut cik līdzīgas jaudas.

----------


## karloslv

Hm, tad tas ir kaut kas līdzīgs manam pastāvīgo magnētu ģeneratoram. Tur ir arī 3 fāzes, spoles iet A, B, C, A, B, C, ..., bet magnētu gan uz katru ABC ir divi, jo citādi nesanāk simetriski aizpildīt tās fāzes. Kaut gan, principā taču var arī vienu magnētu uz katru ABC, jā. Vienkārši es izgāju no tā, cik plati man magnēti un cik pa apli tos iznāk izvietot (12 gab., tinumi tātad 1 :: .

Tādus veļasmašīnas motorus taču var nopirkt atsevišķi? Cik tāds maksā? Ar kādu spriegumu tāds vadās?

----------

